# Cable commercial's over exaggeration about satellite.



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I saw a Charter commercial running in the West Michigan area, its called "Don't be dishapointed" and its hillarius! This one gal claims she was on hold with her satellite company for 2 and 1/2 hours (I know D* and E* CS has been criticized before in the past but has anyone been on hold that long?). Then this guy says that they underestimate the effect of rain and your picture will go out. Hrmmm too bad they don't tell you that when there is a stiff wind your cable will go out for 2-3 days! HAH. Just thought I would share it with you guys.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

"Underestimate the effect of rain"?!?!?!?!?! In even the heaviest thunderstorms my sat signal barely drops!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2002)

This doesn't surprise me in the least.. It's been my experience that a cable company will lie like a thief, even when the truth will do.. 

Most cable co.s started out as a fly-by-night proposition, and haven't forgotten their "roots" (or lack thereof!)


----------



## woodman (May 17, 2002)

As I've been screaming at the top of my lungs for years now - the cableTV industry is the "dark side" - the evil menace that's been raping and pillaging the American public for more than 40 years! As someone else already pointed out, they LIE on a daily basis and think nothing of it. Of course, actual thinking is pretty much of an alien concept to 'em come to think of it!

I'm hoping aganst hope that the merger will go through and the combined DBS satellite enterprise will be able to finally slay the dragon once and for all (or at least knock it off it's perch as the #1 source of TV programming to the nation).


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

But what's to stop the new super-DBS company from becoming what cable is now? Where will the motivation to develop new products come from? We need two solid DBS companies competing against each other to stay ahead of cable, imho.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Were you guys scared by a cable installer when you were young? :rotfl: :rolling: :rotfl: :rolling: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2002)

No.. Cable came on the scene when I had a few miles behind me.. 

But since you ask, Ya got a thing for cable installers?


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

No, I'm just fortunate enough to live in an area with a really great cable company. 

BTW, most of their commercials emphasize how good they are, not how bad DBS is.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2002)

I'm glad someone gets good cable.. It's a rare thing.

The question screams to be asked: If your cable is great, why are you hanging around with this bunch of unbelievers?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I cant wait until I can order the DBSTalk tshirt with 'Cut the cable now I love my dish' on the back of it, I'll wear it the next time the door to door TW guy comes around 

Cable companies do play dirty on this, rain fade and the lack of locals seem to be the 2 biggest downfalls cable likes to play on. The 'actors' in those commercials are probably relatives of the prez of the local franschises.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman _
> *I'm glad someone gets good cable.. It's a rare thing.
> 
> The question screams to be asked: If your cable is great, why are you hanging around with this bunch of unbelievers? *


Until a year ago I had had DBS for six years, first Primestar and the DirecTV. I had spent a lot of time at some other DBS site, and have a lot of old friends who are now posting here. I do most of my posting on the NON-dbs threads, but once in a while I check in here just to see what is being discussed. I generally only offer my .02 if the subject happens to be cable. I figure if you guys want to talk about cable, then I have a right to join in. I don't comment on DBS only threads because I can't speak from a current positon of knowledge. I also checked with the administration of this site to see if I was going to be considered an intruder, and they 'gave me their blessing.'


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

and don't fool yourself if you thinkrhar dbs csrs aren't as big a bunch of liars as the cbale csrs are...to this day, i haven't heard any stories about cable csrs telling the customer to shimmy up the telephone poll and monkey around with the coax if there is a problem with the service-i HAVE customers who E* csrs have told them to climb up on the roof and move the dish around...


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Time warner ads in Houston tell flat out lies such as clouds will cause your satellite signal to drop...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

AT&T here at least has a bit of a sense of humor in their anti dish ads. The latest one starts off showing a high school basketball player shooting a free throw to win the big game. His shot goes over the backboard, bouncing around in the supports behind the basket. Upon arrival home the parents tell him not to feel bad, that it is the satellite company's fault since there is only one place on the house where the dish will work. They then pan to a shot of the house with the dish mounted above the garage door where a basketball hoop should be mounted (and was mounted per the faded paint) and a basket ball backboard and hoop mounted about 4' or so above the dish. At least they were original.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2002)

The Cable Company in my area (Cablevision) is going to launch a DBS service sometime next year... Go figure... If you can't beam 'em, join 'em! 

But it still makes no sense to me, because everytime I go to someones house with Cable TV, I see these stupid Cablevision commercials about why Dish is bad... The think that is funny about them, not only is the content stupid, but the commercials are only broadcast locally, the Satellite Companies are inserting their own commercials at the time, so no one on Satellite sees them...... Talk about a waste of money...


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2002)

Jmartz-
It's not so dumb.. It keeps the timid subs in line by putting doubts in their minds about doing something dangerous or technical!.. (sarcasm mode now turning off!).


----------

